
Show HN: Private Bitcoin and Blockchain tutoring - bitcointutoring
http://www.bitcointutoring.com/?hnews
======
bitcointutoring
Hi HN,

I've just launched this small website to offer professional tutoring services
on Bitcoin and blockchain technology in general. My selling point is very high
quality education. I am not doing evangelism.

The HN crowd might not be my target market, but maybe some of you know
potential customers? I bought some LinkedIn advertisements today, which was my
first ad experience ever.

Your comments are more than welcome. How does the site look? What could be
done better? Is the pricing an issue?

Thank you!

